# Brownies from scratch - keeping cost down



## shakeandbake

I try to make a lot of my snacks (cookies, etc) from scratch, but brownies have been a bit of an issue.

Lately, I've been resorting to Hersey's brownie mix, which I buy as a bulk box - enough mix for 2 double batches and one single for about $7.00. They taste great and are super quick to mix up. I would prefer to do my brownies from scratch, but most of the recipes I'm trying are not as good as the Hershey's (clients love them) and the cost of making them runs quite a bit higher than the box mix. I'm making about 3-4 batches every week.

Care to share any GREAT brownie recipies...more fudgey than cakey style? What are your brownies costing for a 13x9 pan?


----------



## pgr555

Look at the epicurious fudgy toffee brownie recipe. I adapt it for many different types of brownies and always get raves. It is NOT cheap though. I would say it costs me about $9 for 2.5 times the recipe which I use for the much larger pan that gives me 40 brownies. A 9x13 batch costs me about $6 and makes about 24. These are NOT large brownies, but are VERY rich.


----------



## shoemaker

I have a couple of great recipes (stashed somewhere...), but they in no way will help keep costs down....a kahlua (??spelling??) brownie, and sequoia brownies (allegedly JFK's favorite, named after his yacht, or somesuch...). Both use melted Belgian chocolate, so the box mix is the defacto winner, cost-wise....especially if your customers already love them


----------



## kaylinda

Here's a recipe you might like...based on my item costs...
about $ 2.30 per 13x9x2 pan. They are the fudgy rather than the cakey.

Mix together and bake at 325 for about 30 minutes or until slighty crusty on top.

2 1/4 cups flour
4 eggs
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup cocoa
2 teaspoons vanilla
8 ounces softened margarine or butter

Hope you like them as much as our customers do!


----------



## shroomgirl

one of my food writing friends was trying to find the "perfect" brownie.....30 recipes later, including one with Vosage chocolate....euro butter.....I mean all out $30 for a 9x9 pan. Anyway I made some of the triple chocolate Hershey brownies from the box, shared without telling her....she thought they were wonderful. Floored her when she found out they were box mix. I'm all about scratch, but if you have a good thing...........


----------



## shakeandbake

I'll try Kaylinda's tomorrow since they are easy and the price is right, otherwise I'm back to the good ol' Hersheys.

Thanks.


----------



## kaylinda

Just wondering if you tried the brownies...and if they worked for you. Let me know!


----------



## lumbee girl

Mine turned out really good


----------

